# How to remover Armor All shine on dashboard



## Rainer (Oct 23, 2001)

When I got my 2000 GTI, the dealership had put a lot of Armor All onto the dashboard - shines too much and reflects in the windshield. 

I hate it. 
So far, I have tried dishwashing soap deluted in water, pinsol deluted in water and regular lever 2000 soap deluted in water. 
Nothing really had taken off the shine completely - but I am afraid the more I wipe it, the more I buff it actually.








So, is there a commercial product or an insider trick to help get rid off this Armor All shine? 
Any help would be appreciated. 
Rain


----------



## VWDrvrsWtd (Feb 25, 1999)

*Re: How to remover Armor All shine on dashboard (Rainer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]When I got my 2000 GTI, the dealership had put a lot of Armor All onto the dashboard - shines too much and reflects in the windshield. 

I hate it. 
So far, I have tried dishwashing soap deluted in water, pinsol deluted in water and regular lever 2000 soap deluted in water. 
Nothing really had taken off the shine completely - but I am afraid the more I wipe it, the more I buff it actually.








So, is there a commercial product or an insider trick to help get rid off this Armor All shine? 
Any help would be appreciated. 
Rain [HR][/HR]​Mix a 1/4 solution of Simple Green and water.
That'll do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bimmer (Dec 15, 1999)

*Re: How to remover Armor All shine on dashboard (Rainer)*

Try something petrol based like mineral spirits.
Gary


----------



## Rainer (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: How to remover Armor All shine on dashboard (Bimmer)*

Thanks for your swift response!
a) Excuse my ignorance - but what is Simple Green, and where do I get it? 
b) Mineral spirits based: Something like rubbing alcohol or paint thinner, right? Wouldn't that affect the material the dasboard is made of? Any specific brand you could recommend? Otherwise, I may just take some of the paint thinner I would use for the scale models I build. 
thanks again!
Rain


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: How to remover Armor All shine on dashboard (Rainer)*

Simple Green should be available in any large store like Wal-Mart. If you don't see it in the automotive or general cleaners section, maybe try asking at the help desk.
Seems to be readily available just about everywhere:
http://www.simplegreen.com/wheretobuy/ 



[Modified by Cooper, 8:14 AM 10-29-2001]


----------



## Bimmer (Dec 15, 1999)

*Re: How to remover Armor All shine on dashboard (Rainer)*

Paint thinner shouldn't be too hard on it, the Armor All is already worse. Never had a problem.


----------



## VWDrvrsWtd (Feb 25, 1999)

*Re: How to remover Armor All shine on dashboard (Bimmer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Paint thinner shouldn't be too hard on it, the Armor All is already worse. Never had a problem.[HR][/HR]​You use paint thinner on your dash?







Do I read this correctly?
Uh, I don't think I'll be subscribing to that theory.... It's a solvent. It will leach the oils and plasticizers right out of the vinyl if it doesn't just outright melt it, not to mention stink like hell, and is HIGHLY flammable. 


[Modified by VWDrvrsWtd, 1:42 PM 10-29-2001]


----------



## Rainer (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: How to remover Armor All shine on dashboard (VWDrvrsWtd)*

Thanks for all your replies so far...








This discussion here brings me to the thought about WHAT Armor All does to create this shine... 
Does it create a layer of clear acrylic like future floor shine does? 
Or how does it work? 
It is very hard to remove with the methods I used (see above post), so what really "IS" Armor All?


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: How to remover Armor All shine on dashboard (Rainer)*

I think I read once that Armour All consists of, among other things, high molecular weight aldehydes (a class of chemicals identified by a -CHO terminal group). These are generally lost from plastics over time, and Armour All is essentially doing to plastic what moisturizers do to skin to keep it moist and supple.
Edit: Just found a web site in which Armour All describes their product as a "water-based silicone emulsion."


[Modified by Cooper, 12:14 PM 10-29-2001]


----------



## Bimmer (Dec 15, 1999)

*Re: How to remover Armor All shine on dashboard (VWDrvrsWtd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You use paint thinner on your dash?







Do I read this correctly?
_yes._
Uh, I don't think I'll be subscribing to that theory.... It's a solvent. It will leach the oils and plasticizers right out of the vinyl if it doesn't just outright melt it, not to mention stink like hell, and is HIGHLY flammable. 
[HR][/HR]​Mineral spirits are a low volatility petroleum distillate; similar to the p.d. in anything listing that on its label. It does not melt vinyl outright, does not evaporate rapidly (there's a gallon parts wash bin with a cup of thinner several weeks old downstairs), and has less smell than other solvents.
Armor All is actually very bad, it LEACHES all the vinyl plasticizers out, something about the formulation. Makes the dash crack worse. Been discussed on many lists. Use another product if you may, just not Armor All.


----------



## VWDrvrsWtd (Feb 25, 1999)

*Re: How to remover Armor All shine on dashboard (Bimmer)*

Paint thinner and Mineral spirits are two different animals, yes?


----------



## Rainer (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: How to remover Armor All shine on dashboard (VWDrvrsWtd)*

Wonder if there is a product that replenishes the dash material but doesn't shine so bad as Armor All.


----------



## VWDrvrsWtd (Feb 25, 1999)

*Re: How to remover Armor All shine on dashboard (Rainer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wonder if there is a product that replenishes the dash material but doesn't shine so bad as Armor All. [HR][/HR]​ 303 Protectant. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Read the tech tips section, especially on vinyl.


[Modified by VWDrvrsWtd, 3:10 PM 10-29-2001]


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: How to remover Armor All shine on dashboard (VWDrvrsWtd)*

Yes, I think mineral spirits and other things (ethyl acetate, etc) are in paint thinner.


----------



## Rainer (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: How to remover Armor All shine on dashboard (Cooper)*

Thanks again for all your replies!
Earlier I tried some RUBBING ALCOHOL on a piece of cloth - and it worked really well. 
The shine is mostly gone now. 
Since I didn't roll down the windows while doing it, I actually felt quite good the whole time (j/k)








I think that a few more sessions with it will take off the rest of the shine : )

Rain


----------



## Erynne936 (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: How to remover Armor All shine on dashboard (Rainer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wonder if there is a product that replenishes the dash material but doesn't shine so bad as Armor All. [HR][/HR]​armorall sucks on the dub dash for some reason... i experienced that too.
i like the meguiar's brand of the same type product a lot better.


----------



## oldpoopie (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: How to remover Armor All shine on dashboard (Erynne936)*

try using a citrus based cleanser. They are usually more gentle on the things you dont want harmed, while still working very effectively at cutting greasy things. Plus, they are non-toxic, and smell really nice. Actually, they almost always make me really hungry.


----------

